# authentification with gcalcli



## cyrille (May 5, 2019)

hello
I installed deskutils/gcalcli/ to manage my google calendars.
it works well. But I had a problem with generating the identification key (~/.gcalcli_oauth). All the dependencies were well installed (/ python 2.7).
But the first launch of gcalcli did not redirect me to the authentication and  association online page.
So I copied this file (~/.gcalcli_oauth) from a Linux machine and it works. So I escape this stage...
But I would like to know why this association (a little like the style of rclone with dropbox) did not work.

Would anyone have an idea ?

Thanks


----------

